# Aion F2P - Frage zur Gruppensuche und zum Chat



## Gfreeman (5. März 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich spiele seit ca. 2 Monaten SWTOR. Das Hochleveln dort war nicht schlecht - seit ich aber einen 50er dort habe, stößt mir total negativ auf, dass es keinen gebietsübergreifenden Chat und auch keinen Dungeonbrowser gibt. 

Dies hat zur Folge, dass man meint, sich in einem Single-Player-Spiel zu befinden. Sicher kann man sich mit einem Kommando /cjoin lfg einen sogenannten Looking for Group Channel basteln; dieser wird aber von der Community nur zu ca. 30 Prozent genutzt (vermute ich mal).

Außerhalb der Carrick Station bekommt man deshalb gar nicht mit, wenn Leute Mitspieler für Instanzen suchen.

Wie sieht es in AION aus? Gibts dort einen Dungeon-Browser? Gibts hier einen bereits vom System vorgegebenen gebietsübergreifenden Chat?

Sicher flamed jetzt wieder jemand, ich soll's doch ausprobieren. Aber sry Leute, es ist schon mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden, ein neues Spiel zu downloaden.

Wäre prima, wenn mir jemand diese zwei genannten Fragen (Dungeon Browser, Allgemeinchat, den man überall vernehmen kann) beantworten kann.


Gruß Gfree


----------



## tonygt (5. März 2012)

Gibt nen LFG Gruppe Chat, gibt nen Speziellen Klassen chat und gibt nen Gruppenfindungstool.


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. März 2012)

Wobei man den LFG Chat überall "empfängt", anders als in SWTOR


----------



## cherry009 (6. März 2012)

> Gibt nen LFG Gruppe Chat, gibt nen Speziellen Klassen chat und gibt nen Gruppenfindungstool.



Muss ich mir den Gruppenfindungstool so vorstellen wie bei Rift oder WoW ?
Ist der auch serverübergreifend ?
Kann ich den auch als F2P user benutzen ?


----------



## Davinho1 (6. März 2012)

cherry009 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir den Gruppenfindungstool so vorstellen wie bei Rift oder WoW ?
> Ist der auch serverübergreifend ?
> Kann ich den auch als F2P user benutzen ?




Nee, ist etwas anders. Du kannst das Tool sogar mit dem Chat verbinden (finde ich besonders gut), wo man dann sehen kann, welche Klassen drin sind und weches Unternehmen geplant ist - und wenn du Lust hast, kannst du vom Chat aus auf Gruppenbewerbung drücken. Serverübergreifend ist nicht notwendig, gibt mehr als genug Gruppen.


----------



## Vonweither (7. März 2012)

cherry009 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir den Gruppenfindungstool so vorstellen wie bei Rift oder WoW ?
> Ist der auch serverübergreifend ?
> Kann ich den auch als F2P user benutzen ?



Das Gruppenfindungstool kannst Du auch als "Starter" nutzen, den allgemeinen Channel nicht. Ich finde Aion nicht mehr empfehlenswert seit freetoplay - so wie viele "Ehemalige", die zu anderen Games abgewandert sind. Aber nun kannst Du´s ja kostenlos testen.


----------



## Cerom (7. März 2012)

Vonweither schrieb:


> Das Gruppenfindungstool kannst Du auch als "Starter" nutzen, den allgemeinen Channel nicht. Ich finde Aion nicht mehr empfehlenswert seit freetoplay - so wie viele "Ehemalige", die zu anderen Games abgewandert sind. Aber nun kannst Du´s ja kostenlos testen.


Also ich war sehr skeptisch ob Aion als F2P was wird. Ich wurde aber sehr positiv überrascht. Gameforge geht da sehr klug an die Sache. Wenn du mal im Forum ließt ist das auch allgemein die Meinung und GF und viele die sich negativ über diese Änderung geäußert haben, haben nun ihre Meinung geändert. Das viele abgewandert sind seid dem habe ich übrigens nicht festgestellt. Von meiner Gilde (ca. 80 Leute) hat niemand das Game verlasen. Und auch meine FL wurde nicht kürzer.

Was mich ein bißchen ärgert sind nur die paar Starter die sich darüber beschweren das sie gewisse Einschränkungen haben. Aber manche bekommen den Hals nie voll. 

Würde mich mal interessieren warum du meinst Aion sei nicht mehr empfehlenswert seid es F2P sei ?


----------

